# Do Standing Seam Metal Roofs Require Maintenance?



## bavang22

We're thinking about installing snap-lock standing seam metal roofing (from Galvalume). 

Does this type of roofing require maintenance at some point? Do the screws/panels ever loosen? What else might require maintenance and how often would it need to be addressed?

Thanks so much.


----------



## 1985gt

The screws on those panels are all hidden so there should be no maintenance there. But with any roof system it is never a bad idea to have someone go take a walk over them once a year. Help look for problems before they happen. 

Metal roof systems I would say would be very low maintenance but I don't believe any roof system is a "no" maintenance roof.


----------



## Grumpy

Eventually the paint will require re-application. Metal is also prone to hail damage. All roofs are prone to wind damage. LIke GT said, pay a roofer (not a handy man) to look it over once or twice a year and perhaps clean your gutters while you are at it.


----------



## Billy Luttrell

Penetrations and detail work will always need to be monitored and maintained...and like Grumpy said the paint will re-applying over the long haul.


----------



## shazapple

Even on snap rib type roofs there will be exposed fasteners at the valleys and eaves. The rubber washers on these will go after 20 years and should be replaced. Any exposed caulking should be monitored and replaced (depends on the quality how long it lasts). Otherwise if the roof is properly installed it should be relatively low maintenance.


----------



## MetalGuru

Personally I LOVE Galvalume. Other than 20 ounce copper, 26 or 24ga Galvalume is my favorite material to work with. I think it looks fantastic, better than any prepainted steel. IMO the only issue with it is when the sun hits it, it is very very bright. Distractingling so... As stated earlier, no roof is maintance free, but snap lock metal roofing is about as low maintenance as you can get. Just watch any areas that have caulking/silicone or exposed screws in the flashings... and make sure you wear sunglasses while installing it. Post some pics when you're done to please.


----------



## roofermann

MetalGuru said:


> Personally I LOVE Galvalume. Other than 20 ounce copper, 26 or 24ga Galvalume is my favorite material to work with. I think it looks fantastic, better than any prepainted steel. IMO the only issue with it is when the sun hits it, it is very very bright. Distractingling so... As stated earlier, no roof is maintance free, but snap lock metal roofing is about as low maintenance as you can get. Just watch any areas that have caulking/silicone or exposed screws in the flashings... and make sure you wear sunglasses while installing it. Post some pics when you're done to please.


 we have just started to offer snap-lock metal and the maufactures rep hasn't been able to come up with drawings/instructions on the best way to deal with tieing the bottom of dormer valleys in. Can you suggest any online resources? Thanks!


----------



## 1985gt

shazapple said:


> Even on snap rib type roofs there will be exposed fasteners at the valleys and eaves. The rubber washers on these will go after 20 years and should be replaced. Any exposed caulking should be monitored and replaced (depends on the quality how long it lasts). Otherwise if the roof is properly installed it should be relatively low maintenance.



Exposed fasteners on a snap loc or seam loc, what? 



















Exposed caulking? Where?


----------



## shazapple

That looks like a very nice system. I don't think I could find anyone in my area who could/would install that. I know you do good work 1985gt but keep in mind not everyone does especially for the majority of homeowners. 95% of the metal roofs in my area are corrugated screw down, and the remainder is divided between fancier systems like snaploc, metal shingles, etc...

There would be selant at the chimney, vent boots, valleys, etc... Many manufacturers show screws at the eaves and valleys, as well as to hold the ridge cap down or hold the rake flashing.


----------



## 1985gt

I hate seeing standing seam installed with exposed fasteners. Granted there may be some on ridges and rakes, but IMO there should not be any in valleys or eve's. 

Other then counterflashing there really shouldn't be exposed caulking. Everything should be/ could be sandwiched together. Ie Waterstop on pipe boots instead of caulking the top. I guess there would be on rain collars for furnace flues also, kind of hard to make waterstop work there.


Also, those pictures were not work that we have done, I took them off the internet because I was too lazy to resize any of ours. :blush:


----------



## roofermann

shazapple said:


> Even on snap rib type roofs there will be exposed fasteners at the valleys and eaves. The rubber washers on these will go after 20 years and should be replaced. Any exposed caulking should be monitored and replaced (depends on the quality how long it lasts). Otherwise if the roof is properly installed it should be relatively low maintenance.


 Exposed fasteners in the valley?


----------



## LCG

Some of the snap-lock panels do require fasteners at the eves and valleys. We install a panel from Bridger Steel that has some fairly large corrugations in the field of the panel. It is not exactly an accomodating system to completely conceal.

Basically they snap together so tight it is impossible to set the panel "and" slide it into the locking piece on the eve or in the valley. Once the panel is snapped it's pretty much a done deal.

We install mostly the SL panel from Bridger Steel. This is how we install it. If the customer wants a truly concealed fastener system we are happy to accomodate it.

The main reason our customers opt for a few fasteners is simple. They like the thought of the main roofing fasteners being concealed. But the cost for us to completely conceal "all" fasteners is usually a 2000.00 upgrade. 

It takes allot of time to cusom bend each and every piece. Don't get me wrong, we will do it, we offer it. Most don't want to pay for it!


----------



## TedLeger

*metal roof*

I know I am way behind on this post, but I had to ask - Why would there be fasteners in the valley in the first place? As many metal roofs that I have put up, this isn't the way to put in a valley, you could very well run into problems down the line.


----------



## shazapple

The fasteners aren't "in" the valley. They hold down the end of the metal panels at the transition point between the panel and valley metal. Something needs to hold down the panel, otherwise you could get wind uplift issues.


----------



## dDubya

The first piece that snaps over the lower piece at the bottom of valley just won't go down sometimes, so I'll throw a screw in.

-I think screws at the eaves is unnecessary in most areas, provided the metal is properly hemmed and drip edge is secured.


----------



## nicklhead

Yes penetrations will need new flashings with the new paints having a 35 year warranty most standing seam roofs will out last most other roofs. This is why I invested in a Zimmermann machine and make my own standing seam. Even with hail dents its not going to leak. Lifetime roof in my opinion.


----------

